# my landscape kit



## nda (Jun 2, 2013)

i've been stuffing around for years trying to find the right comb for landscape adventures, not to heavy but still able to carry my best gear what to bring? what not to bring? always a compromise with weight and gear> sooo i've settling on this combo>>>


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi nda.
First I confess I don't do much landscape, certainly not a primary for me though I do like to capture a good scene when possible.
When I do landscape I am always wanting a wider lens than my 17mm on 7D, equivalent to 27.2mm FF. As you have this as your special landscape kit how do you cope with 28mm when landscape is about the only thing you cannot take a step back to compensate for lack of width? 
Not criticising, just curious! 
Cheers Graham.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 5, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> When I do landscape I am always wanting a wider lens than my 17mm on 7D, equivalent to 27.2mm FF. As you have this as your special landscape kit how do you cope with 28mm when landscape is about the only thing you cannot take a step back to compensate for lack of width?


As someone who shot a hell of a lot at 11mm on APS-C (so, 18mm on full-frame), going wider has its drawbacks. You tend to want to include too much and come up with weak compositions. Sure, there are times it is the only option for a dramatic shot, but, on my last trip, I found myself shooting in the 17-30mm range a lot more than 11-16. Heck, my 3rd and 4th best shots were at 85mm and 200mm.

Doesn't say where he shoots, but, if I was anywhere near mountains, that 28-300 combo would be perfect for variety. Plus, you can always stitch together a few shots at 28mm to create 20mm. Big advantage to no lens changes as well, if you are in the rain, wind, snow, dust, etc.


----------



## nda (Jun 9, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nda.
> First I confess I don't do much landscape, certainly not a primary for me though I do like to capture a good scene when possible.
> When I do landscape I am always wanting a wider lens than my 17mm on 7D, equivalent to 27.2mm FF. As you have this as your special landscape kit how do you cope with 28mm when landscape is about the only thing you cannot take a step back to compensate for lack of width?
> Not criticising, just curious!
> Cheers Graham.



hi valvebounce(greatname),
i used to carry my 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 and found 95% of my landscape pics were between 30-200mm range so instead of lugging all that gear around and i hate heavy gear! i just use this wonderful lens, at f/8 and beyond it's super sharp, now sometimes if i know the location and i will generally scout the location before hand i will bring my 16-35 just in case 



preppyak said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > When I do landscape I am always wanting a wider lens than my 17mm on 7D, equivalent to 27.2mm FF. As you have this as your special landscape kit how do you cope with 28mm when landscape is about the only thing you cannot take a step back to compensate for lack of width?
> ...



+1


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 11, 2013)

That lens would be awesome! On the other hand, for limited budget, I'd take a 17-40L, 70-300 and a 50mm F1.4.


----------

